
Herman Cain Dies from Coronavirus - jbegley
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/30/politics/herman-cain-dies-coronavirus/index.html
======
pcunite
My Dad is 80 and doesn't want to wear a mask. Wants to live his life and not
require others to "protect" him. Maybe Cain was this way too.

~~~
sharken
Which is an attitude that i can totally understand, even though when you are
at risk both with age and a comorbidity (cancer in the case of Cain), it is
not such a great idea.

